# PP wont detect new calculated column added to PP window



## gand3rson (Aug 20, 2012)

i have calculated a column as cost/1,000,000.  The pivot table sees the new data (in my field list). But when i try to add the data to my pivot table I get this error

Could not add the field "Cost in MM" to the PivotTable. Please ensure the field exists and is calculated, and try refreshing the PivotTable.

It is there Ihave refeshed - can anyone help?  Much thanks


----------



## MD610 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have experienced this on occasion as well and believe it to be some type of minor glitch.  To fix it, I first close the PowerPivot window.  This step is to make sure that PowerPivot isn't doing something or hung up.  Occasionally, if you leave the cursor in a cell while typing out a measure or calculated field, PowerPivot says that it is in the middle of performing an action.  If this is the case, the PowerPivot won't close and you'll get that message.  After the window is closed, try right-clicking on your pivot and selecting refresh from the drop down.  Now try to add the field again.  If it still won't work, save the excel file, close and reopen and then try adding the field again.  I think this has always fixed it for me.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, I get this glitch a lot, too.  I have a post on it here:

Two common PowerPivot error messages « PowerPivotPro


----------



## gand3rson (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks I will try all,those out and report back


----------

